# Which is your favorite Video Game composer? [POLL]



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

*Which is your favorite Game composer? [POLL]*

There was a time when Classical music was used as a cheap soundtrack but with competition from other companies original soundtracks quickly became the norm.

Which is your favorite composer?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

This list doesn't have some other ones that I really like, like David Wise and Jun Ishikawa. I'd have to sleep on the poll.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I like to believe that LordBlackudder doesn't actually play video games, he just listens to the music from them.

LordBlackudder, please don't deny or confirm this belief. Don't shatter my dreams that a person like that exists.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't really play video games ever. I listen to video game music. I'm semi "that person".


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Cnote11 said:


> I don't really play video games ever. I listen to video game music. I'm semi "that person".


Yeah, but you don't mention video game music in the majority of your posts.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I like much of the music from the Zelda games including the latest _Skyward Sword_ which I'm currently quite into, however this is virtually the only video game I ever play, so I'm not familiar with much gaming music outside of those games.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Argus said:


> Yeah, but you don't mention video game music in the majority of your posts.


Of course not. I happen to be a diverse man


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Eh what about Michael Nyman?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Did Michael Nyman do video games...? Rather interesting. He did a one off for the game "Enemy Zero", whatever that is.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Did Michael Nyman do video games...? Rather interesting. He did a one off for the game "Enemy Zero", whatever that is.


That's the one. And yes it was the only one. But it's pretty damn good!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Well it _is_ Michael Nyman. (Ask me again how I amassed that many posts)


----------

